# Free camping spots, SW France



## creasey (May 1, 2010)

Hi,

Ive searched the forum and found loads of advice on Aires in france. However i thought id see if anyone has anymore advice/Locations of good spots or aires to stay in a van. Me and a mate are leaving on tuesday for a 3 week surf trip. We are going in my converted Nissan vanette cargo, so its fairly "stealth".
Getting the eurostar then heading south to hit the coast at Bordeaux. 

im really excited as we have done loads of surf trips in the uk in the van, but never abroad. Main spots we are heading for are Lacanau ocean, Vieux Boucau, Seignosse, hossegor and possible north spain (wave permitting). 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vwalan (May 1, 2010)

same as spain get a low pressure stormrider guide ,that gives all the places to surf . sw france is full of places to free/wild camp just about anywhere you want just stop. can be difficult in biarritz but who wants to stop in a town anyway. lots and lots of free parking every where. look for a village head to the church always have big car parks ,possibly clean toilets. go for it you,l wish you were going for alot longer. cheers alan.


----------



## Belgian (May 1, 2010)

Hi, 
Have a look at camping-car: stationnements, aires de services, bons coins, BTS, annuaire étapes ACCL especcially the departements 33,40 and 64. This site gives not only aires but also wilding spots and BTS. (beautiful, tranquil ans safe) Copy these lists and print them out; _et voilà, la belle France est à vos pieds _
(... only: it's in French, but youl'll sort it out)
Yours, 
Leo


----------



## Nosha (May 3, 2010)

If you have a sat nav or Autoroute on your computer download a full set of Aires POI's from GPS Data Team - GPS POI for Garmin, TomTom, Navman and other popular GPS brands. also if you 'Google' long enough you will find a chap who has visited most of them, taken a photo and written a couple of lines about them - VERY helpful, I'm using the one between Metz & Nancy on my way to Alsaces in June!


----------



## Nosha (May 3, 2010)

Found him!!

Motorcaravan Sites Review  He's certainly been around!!!


----------



## creasey (May 3, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks alot for all of the replies, ive got loads of info now. The Van is all packed and ready to leave. Weather isnt looking great but better than here over the next few days.

Just had a bit of advice which might throw a spanner in my route plan/budget. I was told that motorway tolls charge more for vans, therefor it will at least double the total tolls for the trip. has anyone got any advice as to wether i can get away with the cheaper tolls in my nissan vanette cargo, as its a small van. Or wether its worth trying a different route including less motorways? cheers


----------



## vwalan (May 3, 2010)

never use toll roads .travel europe 6 months every year,stay off toll roads .thought you wanted to be by the sea anyway.
no toll roads .......


----------



## Nolly (May 4, 2010)

creasey said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks alot for all of the replies, ive got loads of info now. The Van is all packed and ready to leave. Weather isnt looking great but better than here over the next few days.
> 
> Just had a bit of advice which might throw a spanner in my route plan/budget. I was told that motorway tolls charge more for vans, therefor it will at least double the total tolls for the trip. has anyone got any advice as to wether i can get away with the cheaper tolls in my nissan vanette cargo, as its a small van. Or wether its worth trying a different route including less motorways? cheers


Hi,
In case you do venture onto the autoroutes
Vehicules are in 4 classes,
class 1. Cars, people carriers & 4x4's under 2mts high & less than 3.5t. (My LandRover was over 2mts high but I only ever paid class 1).
Class 2. Between 2 & 3 mts high, less than 3.5t. This includes car and caravan.
Class 3. Over 3mts high or more than 3.5t.
Class 4. HGV & also caravans over 3mts high.
Autoroutes are free in Brittany.
Hope this helps.
Bonne route, Nolly.


----------



## wints (May 6, 2010)

Free M/W to Boulogne, then N road to Abbeville. Free M/W to Rouen, then N road to Dreux, Chartres, etc and throught to Poitiers.  There's a large aire repose approx 5mls north of poitiers on the N 10.  Good stop off 1st night.  Then back on the N 10 through to Mimizan Plage sud (south) to the aire almost on the beach.  Those waves are frightening to a sailor like me, but you'll love them.  Lots of french surfers here.  The aire is approx 6 E / night with electric up to I think June 15 th when it is 12 E.
Then it's 30 mls south to Messange Plage to the free aire (no services, but the french use the loos in the village for water and dumping).
Stay away from anywhere near Biarritz, it's a big traffic jam.

I'm glad you didn't put this thread in the 'payed for' area of the forum as you wouldn't then have got this free advice from me.

I've stopped at both these places many times, and as recently as March this year on the way home from a not too hot 2 months in Spain.

Have fun

Allen


----------



## creasey (May 25, 2010)

Hi,

Arrived home today. got to say we had 3 amazing weeks in SW france. Free camping the whole time. Excellent surf, food and weather! ill post some photos up soon. 

If your thinking about doing it, dont hesitate. cheers


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (May 25, 2010)

*surf*

Glad you enjoyed it Creasey

bet you would like to go straight back again 

weez
Tony


----------

